# Pellet stove insert in prefab fireplace?



## redryder2006 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been burning wood for quite a few years but I'm looking into a pellet stove insert my sister. There is an existing prefab firebox with a metal chimney in the house. Any reason not to drop a pellet insert in and fire it up? 

It looks like I could get a 3"-4" pipe though the damper no problem, would you recommend running that pipe right up to the top or only past the damper?






Sorry if I'm a total noobie but I've never had any experience with pellet stoves or these prefab fireplace boxes.


----------



## John Fortier (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi ya,
 With my limited know how. Yes pellet stove is good. Pipe all the way and depending on height 4 " for me at 22'. Need to know the opening size to determine which stoves will fit. Clearences from all sides matter and from here I will send it to the experts. Cant beat the heat.


----------



## rickwai (Dec 4, 2014)

existing fireplace size is important when you go stove shopping. Yes lined w/ pellet vent to the top. Normally we tear those boxes out and put in a zero clearance box for the pellet stove. If you slide the pellet stove in that box it is going to be 3-4 inches up off the floor in the front. Also there is not much structure in the bottom of these boxes. After tearing some of these out and seeing how little metal is used and how thin it is I would we afraid to burn a wood fire in one. Most of the metal is thinner than duct work metal


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine incorporated a heatilator but was plenty large enough to install a pellet insert into it. None the less I opted to place the stove outside the fireplace ( free standing P61A) instead just for the ease of it all and actually more heat as well.. But mine is brick floored, it's quite old and of thicker metal than todays, so the floor is brick and the metal is from the floor up and over .. Most installers suggest yanking all that out. FWIW I could not have run 4" pipe up past the damper but the damper was long since removed because I ran a coal stove up the same chimney for years. The correct install for this situation I think you will find requires a 0 clearance shell put in place of the existing metal. You will just have to spec it out or have it speced out for you.. In my case there was no fear of fire, the fireplace is large enough and all brick construction outside the metal shell with brick built chambers for the heatilator . The nearest wood is two ft or more away in any direction. I still put a stove on the hearth pad !


----------



## skibumm100 (Dec 5, 2014)

I did an insert in my prefab. My fireplace was a Preway with a heatilator. A couple of things you need to look out for:

-The insert needs to be approved by the manufacturer for ZC fireplace installation. Some are, some aren't.

-The local authority (inspector) has to be OK with it. Where I live, they don't usually get involved in this. Make sure you homeowners insurance company is OK with it.

-It has to be installed per the pellet insert manufacturer's instructions.

There are some parts of the ZC fireplace that can be removed like the damper and the doors and some other parts. There is usually documentation that tells you what is allowed to be removed. Those parts are supposed to be stored inside the ZC box with the insert so a future fool could remove the insert and convert it back to an inefficient fire hazard. I chose not to keep that crap in there.If someone wants to change it back, they can start from scratch.

I would not use my prefab fireplace the last couple years it was installed. It didn't smell right (pyrolysis) and make me nervous.....and I'm not the nervous type.

Do your homework and good luck.


----------



## Ellandee (Dec 5, 2014)

I just put in a Lodi AGP insert in our ZC in our manufactured home.  It's amazing, but we're only at the start of the learning curve.

I had the dealer put it in.  Yes, it cost me several hundred dollars, and I'm not afraid of tools by any means.  I just wanted to hedge my bets against anything going wrong.  They do two or three of these a week, and it was very simple for them.  No cuts on my knuckles, either!

They came out first (for free, and we live in BFE) to check all was OK, that there was room, and that the outside air kit would work.


----------



## lagger (Dec 5, 2014)

I also had a Lopi AGP installed in my zero clearance prefab FP, they tore out the guts of the FP, fgake brick etc, ran the 4" pipe to the top and replaced the cap with the proper one


----------



## zrtmatos (Dec 5, 2014)

Lagger, any cool pics of this install you can share?


----------



## lagger (Dec 5, 2014)

posted some in a conversation here https://www.hearth.com/talk/conversations/agp-in-zcf.12412/

not sure if it will allow you access.. if not post a repy as such and I'll paste them in this thread

the pics look small.. but.. right click|open in new tab|use the maginfying glass thingie for full size


----------



## xSpecBx (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a classic bay 1200i installed in a prefab. Like previously stated, read the installation manuals. it is possible but you need to make sure you meet tje stove requirements before you go buy a stove. I know for mine the fireplace needed to be UL listed.


----------

